# Workers Needed In PA



## mattfr12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just opened up a new branch in zip code 15057 alot of positions available depending on experience ground workers and climbers wanted. First class operation all new equipment was brought in for this branch nothing with more than a few hours on it. 2 buckets both 08 year, grapple truck 08 international, 2 Ford F-550 with chip boxes. s205 skid steer T-300 skid steer both with grapples. All stihl saws. all equipment is provided. able to provide 40+ hours a week

412-720-1434 owner is Matt


----------



## 567paloggger (May 4, 2009)

what part of pa are you located how far from northeastern pa very interested 570-687-8432


----------



## RRSsawshop (May 4, 2009)

Also interested to know where in PA. ??? PM me or post back!!


----------



## zr900 (May 4, 2009)

mattfr12 said:


> Just opened up a new branch in zip code 15057



it takes two seconds to look up a zip code


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 4, 2009)

567paloggger said:


> what part of pa are you located how far from northeastern pa very interested 570-687-8432



its by pittsburgh i called the number and never got a callback
dont get your hopes up everyone wants to work with newer stuff


----------



## RRSsawshop (May 5, 2009)

I know looked up the zip last night its in Washington county PA. :looser:


----------



## bigskyguy5 (May 25, 2009)

*any replies?*



RRSsawshop said:


> Also interested to know where in PA. ??? PM me or post back!!





Hey everyone! Did any of you ever hear back from this guy looking for help? I ask the question, not because im looking for a job,, My wife and I and our help stay busy enough buying timber and getting 12 thousand cords ready for this winter. I ask cause ive heard this may be a scam!:jawdrop::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:

God bless everyone.

Ed & Rhonda

Angel fire Timber and Fire wood LLC


----------



## RRSsawshop (May 25, 2009)

SCAM never heard nothing!!!!:monkey:


----------



## bigskyguy5 (May 25, 2009)

RRSsawshop said:


> SCAM never heard nothing!!!!:monkey:




Yea thats what Rhonda my wife said. She got a tip on this from someone who called us about working with us when we get fully relocated up to Maine cause all our clients who buy volume firewood from us via tractor trailer are in long island, new jersey, conn, etc, told her he had applied via a voice recording and never did get to speak to a person and never did get a phone call back.

God bless.

Ed & Rhonda
Angel Fire Farm & Firewood LLC:agree2:


----------

